# Does anybody talk to them self in the mind to think?



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

Does anybody talk to them self in the mind to think like in movies? I have read that most people use a language to think. Anybody?

Oh, and why is the mind categorized as mental and not physical?


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 7, 2012)

Very profound grasshopper :shifty:


----------



## agent A (Jul 7, 2012)

all day everyday


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> Very profound grasshopper :shifty:


What does that mean?


agent A said:


> all day everyday


Wow!I found out the mind is an organ and not something else like I thought other people thought it was.


----------



## agent A (Jul 7, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> What does that mean?Wow!
> 
> I found out the mind is an organ and not something else like I thought other people thought it was.


lol

there is a voice in my head all the time :lol:


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 7, 2012)

very deep thinking

The brain is an organ as it controls the functions of the body. It is sometimes referred to as a muscle of thinking. Even though it is not a muscle and is composed largely of fat.... The brain is the most important organ because it controls all of the bodily functions as well as the other organs *and penis so sperm can come out (*###### why would you add this?) Anyway the brain not only controls the skeletal and muscular systems it also controls the central nervous system and the Autonomic Nervous System. As well as your moods, drives, and instincts

Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_the_brain_an_organ#ixzz1zybjyebT


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh, and while dreaming do any of you guys talk? I think I do but I cannot remember but I get reactions from the people in my dreams. People in my dreams talk to me and other people. I do not remember my dreams well. Oh, and I can only two girls in my dreams right now and the rest of the people in my dreams are male.


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> very deep thinking


Do you mean you dream a lot? I do all the time really!


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 7, 2012)

NO I mean you are being very physiological

* phys·i·o·log·i·cal (f*




*z*






*-*



*-l*



*j*






*-k*



*l) also **phys·i·o·log·ic* (-



k)

_adj._

*1. *Of or relating to physiology.

*2. *Being in accord with or characteristic of the normal functioning of a living organism.

*3. *Of or being an additive primary color.


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> NO I mean you are being very physiological
> 
> * phys·i·o·log·i·cal (f*
> 
> ...


How can you be very physiological? I am reading about it but it does not make sense.


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh, you mean you are very healthy?


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 7, 2012)

it is normal to dream most people do


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> it is normal to dream most people do


Yes, I did not say dreaming was not normal :blink: . Does anybody day dream most of the day?


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> very deep thinking
> 
> The brain is an organ as it controls the functions of the body. It is sometimes referred to as a muscle of thinking. Even though it is not a muscle and is composed largely of fat.... The brain is the most important organ because it controls all of the bodily functions as well as the other organs *and penis so sperm can come out (*###### why would you add this?) Anyway the brain not only controls the skeletal and muscular systems it also controls the central nervous system and the Autonomic Nervous System. As well as your moods, drives, and instincts
> 
> Read more: http://wiki.answers....n#ixzz1zybjyebT


Huh! Well, everybody knows that.......... (trying to sound like Frank in MASH) LOL! :clown: How could it be the most importent organ? You could not live without many of the other organs.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't do what the voices in my head tell me to do, but I do take into consideration what they have to say. :lol:


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

People say the mind is not physical but mental! I do not know of a difference! Sueb4653 do you think the mind should be categorized as physical? The rest of the body is categorized as physical right, like when they say physical education?


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I don't do what the voices in my head tell me to do, but I do take into consideration what they have to say. :lol:


Wow, really! That seems weird. Sounds like another person LOL!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 7, 2012)

The brain is a physical organ that controls the body, but the thoughts are....http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thought


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 7, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Oh, and while dreaming do any of you guys talk? I think I do but I cannot remember but I get reactions from the people in my dreams. People in my dreams talk to me and other people. I do not remember my dreams well. Oh, and I can only two girls in my dreams right now and the rest of the people in my dreams are male.


Ever heard of Lucid Dreaming?

It is the ability to realize you are dreaming, therefore giving you the ability to control the dream environment.

I am sometimes able to do this

If you are interested i will link stuff on it and tell you the technique i use to realize i am dreaming


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> The brain is a physical organ that controls the body, but the thoughts are....http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thought


Yes, I was talking about both. Why do they say it is mental? Are those not chemicals that make thoughts?


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 7, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> People say the mind is not physical but mental! I do not know of a difference! Sueb4653 do you think the mind should be categorized as physical? The rest of the body is categorized as physical right, like when they say physical education?


I think it is both physical because it regulates the rest of your body and mental cause you think


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 7, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Yes, I was talking about both. Why do they say it is mental? Are those not chemicals that make thoughts?


depends what side of the fence you are on science (chemical and bodily functions) or religious (the soul)


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Ever heard of Lucid Dreaming?
> 
> It is the ability to realize you are dreaming, therefore giving you the ability to control the dream environment.


But I do not feel like I can control it. Sometimes in the night my parents will talk and I listen and dream at the same time but I cannot wake up but I remember what they say but I cannot remember the dream. The only way I can remember a dream is by making each detail clear before I lose everything and once I do that I remember the dream.


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> depends what side of the fence you are on science (chemical and bodily functions) or religious (the soul)


What about the soul?


----------



## agent A (Jul 7, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Yes, I did not say dreaming was not normal :blink: . Does anybody day dream most of the day?


i day dream all the time :lol:


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh, and did you know it makes sense that there is God! It works how everything is done. I am very interested in that!


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 7, 2012)

some people beleive the brain is where the soul resides


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 7, 2012)

does a mantis have a brain?


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> does a mantis have a brain?


Hahaha! Yes. Oh, and some have two LOL!


sueb4653 said:


> some people beleive the brain is where the soul resides


But the brain is not forever.


agent A said:


> i day dream all the time :lol:


Just like me!


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 7, 2012)

You can be brain dead and the body still functions with the aid of machines

basically just a husk


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 7, 2012)

Of course the brain isn't forever, the brain is only a temporary, physical residence for the soul. When the body dies and the brain stops functioning, the soul is released. Next stop depends on the life you've lived.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 7, 2012)

ahh you get it


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> You can be brain dead and the body still functions with the aid of machines
> 
> basically just a husk


Strang.....


patrickfraser said:


> Of course the brain isn't forever, the brain is only a temporary, physical residence for the soul. When the body dies and the brain stops functioning, the soul is released. Next stop depends on the life you've lived.


But that is a forever home. I will have to read more. I do not know much about anything else than fish, dogs, insects ect.


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> ahh you get it


Me? What?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 7, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> But that is a forever home. I will have to read more. I do not know much about anything else than fish, dogs, insects ect.


God, I pray you're wrong.


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

It seems like the home for the soul is with God.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 7, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> God, I pray you're wrong.


It is all in your beliefs


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> God, I pray you're wrong.


Nope.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 7, 2012)

Every soul is but a fragment of God as a whole.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 7, 2012)

you dont believe a soul is individual that has the potential to move on


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 7, 2012)

Onward Christian soldier and all, God is the ultimate destination. Some people get detoured.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 7, 2012)

For a long time and for all the wrong reasons


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Every soul is but a fragment of God as a whole.


I do not understand. Do you mean every soul is a part of God?


sueb4653 said:


> you dont believe a soul is individual that has the potential to move on


Me? Move on to what?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 7, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> I do not understand. Do you mean every soul is a part of God?


If one so chooses. We are flawed by our own free will.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 7, 2012)

Again in your beliefs some believe that the soul moves from life to life to life just going on eternally


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> Again in your beliefs some believe that the soul moves from life to life to life just going on eternally


But that does not seem to work. Darn, I am frustrated that I know very little about this and I do not know what is ridiculas! Wow, 4D is amazing!


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> If one so chooses. We are flawed by our own free will.


How does the other thing you wrote mean this?  I will comeback here tomorrow. Bye. I am getting mixed up.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 7, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> Again in your beliefs some believe that the soul moves from life to life to life just going on eternally


Free will in action. Beliefs are a personal choice.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 7, 2012)

I Think we got Happy confudled hehe


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 7, 2012)

lol, I _think _he might be thinking A LOT. :huh:


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 7, 2012)

just a wee bit nline2long:


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 8, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Free will in action. Beliefs are a personal choice.


That seems right LOL! I like these things! What are they called?


sueb4653 said:


> I Think we got Happy confudled hehe


Hahahaha yes! But mostly my mantids not eating and the mites that I thought and might be grain mites that were acting just like grain mites until they suddenly stuck to the roaches and are killing my precious Gold Medal Roaches (what kind of mites look just like grain mites?)! My Deroplatys lobata nymphs will not eat and when I try to hand feed them they all jurk back and whack the food. My Sphodromantis sp. "Blue Flash" died a few days ago because she would not eat. She seemed to be trying to eat but could not strike all the way or chew and when she did eat she took over a day to eat a tiny moth. I do not know what is happening! It is driving me crazy! My dad says I am obsessed and maybe have to give away my mantids and that maybe God does not want me to be obsessed with them. Oh, and another strange thing is my three springtail cultures all just died for some reason I do not know and I liked them  . I spend most of the time trying to feed these mantids. I have two huge Sphodromantis sp. "Blue Flash" oothecae that probably will hatch soon and that I will love so if I give these away I will soon have many nymphs! Like I said it is driving me crazy so I will probably give away the Deroplatys lobata nymphs. That felt good to say. :blush:


sueb4653 said:


> you dont believe a soul is individual that has the potential to move on


And that seems silly to me LOL!


patrickfraser said:


> Every soul is but a fragment of God as a whole.


That does not seem to mean,


patrickfraser said:


> If one so chooses. We are flawed by our own free will.


Does it mean every soul is a part of God? Does it mean something else?


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, they are sayings! I forgot.


----------

